# If we were animals other humans...



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

then, some of us would pretty much be the following.

DISCLAIMER: It´s the sole purpose of the present thread to have FUN.

This would be Erich.


----------



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

Les of Primus:


----------



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

errmm...myself (Udet)


----------



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

The Lancaster Kicks ***:


----------



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

Lunatic:


----------



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

Cheddar Cheese:


----------



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2006)

Me...


----------



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

P-38 pilot (seen exercising on the wheel to your right).


----------



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

Hop: (his legs and tail are still visible in the snakes mouth)


----------



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

Plan_D:


----------



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

the thread title includes a lovely typo, as it should read : "If we were animals other than humans..."


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

Either:






Or:


----------



## Hunter368 (May 5, 2006)

Funny, but you should say that you cannot post about yourself, only other people.


----------



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

Soren:


----------



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe:


----------



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

hunter368:


----------



## Hunter368 (May 5, 2006)

Udet said:


> hunter368:



A cat ? lol why?


Not I huge fan of cats, I have two but they came with the wife. Package deal.


----------



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

Der Adler:


----------



## Udet (May 5, 2006)

Why a cat?

Well, it was more a matter of expression on the face. The cat on the photo looks polite and gentle, pretty much what I do believe has been the personality you´ve displayed in here.

And the clothe around his neck looks funny (which is the fundamental purpose of this thread)

Cheers!


----------



## Erich (May 5, 2006)

yes a stealth snowy owl, perfecccccccccccccccccct Udet !

E ~


----------



## Hunter368 (May 5, 2006)

Udet said:


> Why a cat?
> 
> Well, it was more a matter of expression on the face. The cat on the photo looks polite and gentle, pretty much what I do believe has been the personality you´ve displayed in here.
> 
> ...




Ok


----------



## lesofprimus (May 5, 2006)

I like being figured in as a water buffalo, but Im not real keen on having planD picking on my dried out bones....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2006)

I did my own before I'm made out to be a manatee.....


----------



## Hunter368 (May 5, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I like being figured in as a water buffalo, but Im not real keen on having planD picking on my dried out bones....




lol


----------



## lesofprimus (May 5, 2006)

Theres Joe now.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Theres Joe now.....


 hehehehe....


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2006)

ROFL I never saw a manatee with a moustache and shades!


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2006)

Here is mine. One of my fellow warriors in the Air Force was a Navajo, whose grandfather was a code talker. He called me "Angry Wolf". Long story, but you get the idea.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2006)

what the hell is that that that's supposed to be me


----------



## Soren (May 6, 2006)

Hahaha !!  Excellent thread Udet ! Too funny ! 

I'm gonna need an explanation on that picture supposed to resemble me though !


----------



## Udet (May 6, 2006)

Jabberwocky:

(errmm...salmon -seen in what was a farewell photo, right in the middle column, having two acquitances of him as companion-)


----------



## Udet (May 6, 2006)

Lancaster:

You are a fluffy, friendly, playful wombat. (Friendly now that you are still young, for wombats grow somewhat bitter as they become mature)


----------



## Udet (May 6, 2006)

As you might comprehend, I only know a small part of the members of the forum. Feel free to post photos of creatures you believe would depict other members not yet included here.

Cheers!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

Here is how I see myself........


----------



## Soren (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, that does resemble you quite well Les. I was about to post a picture quite like that one with your name on it... Here it is: (How do you like it ? )


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

Explain your reasoning behind me being a vulture. Scary though because I think it's perfect, I love vultures. And it's certainly a creature I'd love to be ...

"Sod waiting around, I'm going to kill something."


----------



## Soren (May 6, 2006)

Here's the animal me: (My favorite animal, the black leopard, so thats why I choose it  )


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

Why am I a cocknose?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

> Yeah, that does resemble you quite well Les. I was about to post a picture quite like that one with your name on it... Here it is: (How do you like it ? )


Cool pic, but not me.... 

Im a frogman, from the depths I come, with strait razors in my hands, and shock as my weapon....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2006)

a wombat? well it's not the worst thing anyone's ever said about me


----------



## Erich (May 6, 2006)

I think some new avatar ideas are being created here . . . personally I still groove on the snowy owl; quite, operating at night, hit and run, the victim never knowing what hit them and . . . 

ok I'll stop . . . 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

U and I are quite very similar animals Ercih, only I come from the sea, whilst u come from the sky, both extremely silent and out of the darkness...


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

While I sit in a tree, lazing around all day waiting and get my meal when those that have done all the work have finished. Muahaha.


----------



## Soren (May 6, 2006)

Hey! What about me ?! I can pull twice my own weight up a 17ft tree! Thats gotta count for something, right ? RIGHT ?!

I'm quite the night-owl too you know !


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2006)

I can run at 60 miles an hour...


----------



## pbfoot (May 6, 2006)

I'll go for a scapper


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2006)

I'll go for a clam.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2006)

Goddamn bubbleheads always thinking like a mollusk...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2006)

LOL this was a good thread Udet.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2006)

yeah well i can... actually what the hell do wombats do all day


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2006)

Sleep, eat, and make little wombats.....


----------



## kiwimac (May 7, 2006)

So (he asks hesitantly) what am i then?

Kiwimac


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2006)

I dunno. How about a clam?


----------



## Maestro (May 7, 2006)

So... What am I ? Big question... I think I would be an Arctic Fox.

Why ? I don't really know...


----------



## Wildcat (May 8, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> yeah well i can... actually what the hell do wombats do all day



Hey Lanc, isn't it great being an Aussie!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2006)

Kiwi would be a Platypus. LOL I dont know.


----------



## Hunter368 (May 8, 2006)

Wow it has been days now and no one has posted a pic of what 102 Hussar would be, lol.

I though Les (or PlanD) would be the first ones to post what 102 Hussar would look like. Now that I have planted the seed I can't wait to see what he is. lol



Me being a cat mmmmmmm ok, pound for pound one of the toughest animals on the planet and a great hunter. I like it. Not the biggest but not the smallest either, with sharp claws that make even biggest animals respect them. Ambush attacker, right on. ok

lol


----------



## Udet (May 8, 2006)

Cheddar Cheese, Lancaster, Hunter 368, Soren and Prince Plan_D of Scavengers, be back later to attempt explaining the motives behind me making the choices of animals I did.

I will be very busy for we have the DE final exam today. My pupils will have a loooovely day!

Glad to hear of people enjoying this thread!


----------



## Erich (May 8, 2006)

~ I SEE ALL ! ~

Schnee Uhu


----------



## Wildcat (May 9, 2006)

Me.


----------



## elmilitaro (May 9, 2006)

Me...


----------



## Udet (May 10, 2006)

syscom3


----------



## elmilitaro (May 10, 2006)

What is that?


----------



## Pisis (May 10, 2006)

Probably some kind of Star Wars creature...

This'd be me:


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2006)

Ill be a hedgehog


----------



## MichaelHenley (May 10, 2006)

What am I? I like to think i'm a wolf...


----------



## Hunter368 (May 11, 2006)

Oh come on people!!!! No one is going to post a pic of 102 Hussar? I have been waiting for it since this thread started. lol lol lol lol


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2006)

Making fun of hussars just aint what it used to be, but I'll try....

Hey guys, I ran into hussars the other day....


----------



## Wildcat (May 11, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Hunter368 (May 11, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Making fun of hussars just aint what it used to be, but I'll try....
> 
> Hey guys, I ran into hussars the other day....




ohhhh **** Les, I was drinking a pepsi while I opened this thread and saw that. I had to wipe my computer down after, it was covered in pepsi. I was choking on it, when up my nose. That is funny as hell. LMFAO


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2006)

Hey, I try......


----------



## elmilitaro (May 12, 2006)

ROFL. Nice Les, you always seem to amaze me.


----------



## Soren (May 12, 2006)

I'm glad I choose to make my cup of coffee AFTER I entered this thread, otherwise I'd probably have ended up in the same situation as Hunter


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2006)

Damn guys, was it really THAT funny????


elmilitaro said:


> Nice Les, you always seem to amaze me.


If u think that was amazing, I should tell u some of my combat dive stories.....


----------



## Udet (May 12, 2006)

Mr. syscom3 ain´t a star wars creature. No.

Rather, he is a tamarin monkey of the south american tropical rain forests.

To confirm my words, attached please find another photo of mr. syscom3 seen here posing for the camera with two close friends right before going out for a halloween party.


----------



## Udet (May 12, 2006)

I can not believe I had forgotten to include one of the most distinguished, noble, noted and eminent members of the forum: Mister KraziKanuk seen here after his weekly visit to the barbershop.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2006)

He was banned Udet... No longer a monkey, but we finally did get a picture of him...

See below...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2006)

LOL


----------



## elmilitaro (May 15, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Pisis (May 16, 2006)

what's that? a cookie or a s*it?


----------



## kiwimac (May 21, 2006)

I think this might be more me.







or this






Kiwimac


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Uggh I hate bugs.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

> what's that? a cookie or a s*it?


If u look at the pic title, its a Meatwad.....


----------



## Maestro (May 22, 2006)

kiwimac said:


> I think this might be more me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stupid question # 7124149 : WTF is that bug ? I never saw it before...


----------



## kiwimac (May 22, 2006)

It is a WETA. Named for the Maori God "Wetapunga" or 'God of ugly things', it is one of the largest and heaviest insects in the world. The Giant weta (photo 2) weighing as much as a thrush. The smaller wetas are more aggressive but the big ones are laid back and really enjoy being scratched.

Kiwimac


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

Still would not want one as a pet. I will stick with dogs and snakes.


----------



## Udet (Feb 5, 2007)

The thread has had no action in a while. It is evident in the life of this venerable forum there are some new members who have become frequent posters...so let´s update it...


Meet Chingachgook -a hell of a name eh...-


----------



## Udet (Feb 6, 2007)

Meet Matt038:


----------



## Udet (Feb 6, 2007)

mkloby:


----------



## Udet (Feb 6, 2007)

k9kiwi:


----------



## Udet (Feb 6, 2007)

emac44:


----------



## Udet (Feb 6, 2007)

timshatz:


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 6, 2007)

Damn that is ugly.


----------



## Udet (Feb 6, 2007)

Hunter, which one is?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

Udet said:


> Meet Matt038:



 I like that one.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 6, 2007)

Udet said:


> Hunter, which one is?



You posted a cat that was me you said.


----------



## Udet (Feb 6, 2007)

Hunter....sorry, my mistake...what i meant is which of the new guys you think is ugly?


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 6, 2007)

Tim, man that thing is really ugly. What is that thing?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2007)

The one for Matt is great


----------



## k9kiwi (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry about the picture.

Bad hair day.


----------



## Udet (Feb 6, 2007)

Hunter:

It is a baby parrot


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 6, 2007)

Udet said:


> Hunter:
> 
> It is a baby parrot



Damn they are ugly little suckers. Grow some feathers!!


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 6, 2007)

I tried to find an image of a poop throwing monkey to represent me but this is a close second..

I'm the one on top!


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 6, 2007)

I would be an owl or a wolf or something


----------



## Udet (Feb 6, 2007)

comiso90, you mean you kind of look like this noble guy?


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 6, 2007)

Udet said:


> comiso90, you mean you kind of look like this noble guy?




Naw, he's much better looking. Besides, he's not throwing crap. Our local zoo has a chimp with AMAZING aim. He can lob, curve and zing feces with impressive accuracy. I actually admire his defiance; it’s the only animal that rebels against the humans... He always targets the most dominant male in range too!

Yes... it's true, I admire a chimp... I guess i need better role models!


----------



## k9kiwi (Feb 6, 2007)

Or better aim.


----------



## Udet (Feb 16, 2007)

Meet Morai Milo:


----------



## Udet (Feb 16, 2007)

And Civettone:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

Udet said:


> Meet Morai Milo:



A fricken Dodo!  Great!


----------



## Erich (Feb 18, 2007)

R-2800:

I think YOU BETTER CHECK the first page, the first post and SEE WHO OWNS the OWL ........

the old Sage ~


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah that's true that's his i guess I'll stick with the wolf


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2007)

First of all, this is Udets thread, so he is the one responsible for the selection of each members animal self...

Secondly, he uses his opinion of said member to select the animal the he thinks represents the member...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2007)

And for the record, this is what Udet picked for me...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2007)

The white bird?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2007)

Not funny....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah I know but whatever...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2007)

Decent attempt tho... Almost funny... Does that make u feel better hehe??


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2007)

I didn't expect anyone to find it funny, so... Besides it was the obvious thing to say.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2007)

It was too easy man...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2007)

As an Animal Control Officer its nice to see everybody here is PC.


----------



## Udet (Feb 20, 2007)

Are we? Is it possible to know what do you mean?

Cheers!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2007)

There was a point but can't remember what I was trying to say last night. gotta lay off those mayonaise sandwiches with cranberry juice! Whew. Think it had to do with no pictures of animals in comprimising positions. Oh well.


----------



## Udet (Feb 21, 2007)

what does "PC" stand for in your comment...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2007)

Politically correct...


----------



## Udet (Feb 21, 2007)

Aha! Thanks Gnomey. 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 13, 2007)

Civettone's? Wait a minute. What animal looks like a furry bleached sphincter?


----------



## Udet (Mar 13, 2007)

Matt...you are pug.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 13, 2007)

Good thread, Udet.


----------



## Udet (Jan 12, 2008)

Had almost forgotten this thread; it certainly needs an update since new members have settled down here and are quite active:

Meet Lucky 13, showing us some acrobatics.


----------



## Udet (Jan 12, 2008)

And Nikademus (on the left).


----------



## Udet (Jan 12, 2008)

And the Dragon Dog, seen here while sitting on the controls -in the middle- issuing orders to his crew prior to take off.


----------



## Udet (Jan 12, 2008)

And Freebird -currently deprived of his freedom-.


----------



## Udet (Jan 12, 2008)

Bucksnort:


----------



## Udet (Jan 12, 2008)

(Professor) Crumpp:


----------



## Udet (Jan 12, 2008)

Kool Kitty98 (some real cool looking!! -the easiest pick by the way-)


----------



## Udet (Jan 12, 2008)

Screaming Eagle -after the scream-


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 12, 2008)

nice udet I like it!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)

I liked Bucksnort. Beats the heck out of Civvetone's.


----------

